# drugsgear dot com legit?



## big_pete (Aug 4, 2017)

I got some gear from  drugsgear dot com,  have read lots of good reviews. Are they good to go?


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 4, 2017)

idk but sounds super legit


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 4, 2017)

Hell ya! Buying drugs online from a complete stranger has to be legit.

You would be better off getting it from a guy in the gym. At least if it's not legit, you can confront them.


----------



## big_pete (Aug 4, 2017)

the chances of getting caught are also higher trying to shop around at a gym. I have a criminal record and am a convicted felon, if I get caught even with a small amount of gear I have to do more prison time. I don't kno anyone now ether cause I was locked up for years. I have not seen one negative review on this site.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 4, 2017)

In the end, if you already have it, try it and get blood test done. Alot of people order online. Its impossible to tell if its legit unless you test it.

I have seen that site floating on the internet but I have no idea if they are legit.


----------



## big_pete (Aug 4, 2017)

​very true. I will be getting tests done for sure.


----------



## PFM (Aug 4, 2017)

What is big f-ing deal? Pin that shit and You tell us.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2017)

big_pete said:


> the chances of getting caught are also higher trying to shop around at a gym. I have a criminal record and am a convicted felon, if I get caught even with a small amount of gear I have to do more prison time. I don't kno anyone now ether cause I was locked up for years. I have not seen one negative review on this site.



He meant scammed not caught.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 5, 2017)

big_pete said:


> the chances of getting caught are also higher trying to shop around at a gym.



Bollox ! 

What are they gunna charge you with ? Asking to buy steroids ? 

They gunna tape record you asking and take it to the judge ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 5, 2017)

I ordered from the the other day, they sent me a bonsai tree for being a loyal customer.  It's pretty sweet.


----------



## 11Bravo (Aug 5, 2017)

I lean towards staying away from websites.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 6, 2017)

11Bravo said:


> I lean towards staying away from websites.



I Lean . com <--- amputee porn


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 6, 2017)

bugman said:


> I ordered from the the other day, they sent me a bonsai tree for being a loyal customer.  It's pretty sweet.



Mr miagi???


----------



## stonetag (Aug 6, 2017)

Explain why people buy shit from an outfit, and THEN want to know if it is legit, too fuking late if it ain't...right?


----------



## big_pete (Aug 6, 2017)

It looks legit


----------



## big_pete (Aug 6, 2017)

The real deal


----------



## big_pete (Aug 6, 2017)

I might be a little paranoid about the gym thing. I had a snitch mother ****er set me up on a controlled buy before so yea u can see why I am paranoid


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 6, 2017)

There's mixed reviews on that lab across other boards. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 6, 2017)

You have nice hands. :32 (18):


Seriously tho, There are mixed reviews about that lab. I have even seen sites arguing about being the only site that sells that legit brand.


----------



## NoQuarter (Aug 6, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> You have nice hands.
> 
> i noticed same thing, your nails are perfectly trimmed!!!!


----------



## big_pete (Aug 10, 2017)

lol gotta look good for work 
I'll let u guys kno how it goes


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2017)

why are you a hand model? lol. looks legit, yeah so does psl garbage. just my 2 cents. hopefully it is, bloodwork is the only way you'll know for sure bud


----------



## Beezy (Aug 10, 2017)

big_pete said:


> lol gotta look good for work
> I'll let u guys kno how it goes



Why not wait until you are off parole?
Especially if you still have to drop, who knows what could be in that stuff that may make your piss dirty?


----------



## Grinch (Aug 30, 2017)

Attempted unlawful possession of a controlled substance is a real charge. Felony type. Could be a misdemeanor depending on background and prior convictions and most importantly your lawyer.


----------



## Caballero (Aug 30, 2017)

Just a thought.. why would someone buy PC gear from a reseller? When you can go directly to the source! Smh...


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 30, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Just a thought.. why would someone buy PC gear from a reseller? When you can go directly to the source! Smh...


How's it going man, miss seeing you on the other board?


----------



## TheDog (Aug 30, 2017)

I'd rather shop on the darkside where the Empire is


----------



## Caballero (Aug 30, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> How's it going man, miss seeing you on the other board?



Good brother...health is 100% now and my sanity  after a much needed break(board)haha. Definitely have a new outlook and not taking life for granted. Back in the gym and damn does it feel great! Thxs for dropping a line & hope all is well with you man.


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 30, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Good brother...health is 100% now and my sanity  after a much needed break(board)haha. Definitely have a new outlook and not taking life for granted. Back in the gym and damn does it feel great! Thxs for dropping a line & hope all is well with you man.


Glad to hear things are looking up for ya brother, congrats on getting healthy.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 5, 2017)

Alpha test e and PC eq are legit. No recent bloods but good results.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 5, 2017)

So how do you know their dosed properly? (no bloods)


----------



## Meathead (Sep 5, 2017)

Just said I've gotten good results man..that's all. However they are dosed..it's working for me right now.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 7, 2017)

You can get good results from proper diet, training, and rest.
Would love to see some bloods and hear what doses you're running.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 7, 2017)

When I first embarked on this cycle i had to order from 3 different places to get everything I needed. Had read good reviews about DG on another forum and they had hcg. The other two did not carry it so I ordered some and the delivery time was damn quick. The only site I knew that was going be legit was ADC and that's where I got other ancillaries from. I had originally planned on cycling for 12 weeks but later decided to bump it up to 16 since I was hell bent on trying eq so I needed to order more test and eq to run that long. I know this sounds stupid but I ordered alpha test and all of the other gear has been pc. I just wanted to try another lab and see if anything felt different. I ordered from DG because I knew the shipping time would be far quicker and I wasn't buying much anyway. 500 test 400 eq divided into two doses weekly.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 7, 2017)

My bloods before cycle came back with test being mid 300s , I don't remember the exact number. I'm 44 and I really like how great I've felt and the results I've gotten from this cycle so far. I've been considering the possibility of getting on trt when this is done, so I haven't gotten more bloods done because I don't want a high test level showing in my medical records in case I decide to pursue trt when cycle is done. I know there are other ways of getting bloods checked that my insurance would never see and would never become part of my medical record, but I've had great results and no terrible sides so far. It would be interesting to see what levels have been but since the cycle has gone well paying for more bloods is somewhat of a moot point to me. I've been straight forward with my Doc about everything I'm doing, he's actually a friend and we work at the same hospital, but insurance companies can be dicks and not cover certain treatments and /or medications sometimes. Just don't want any red flags in records from insurance standpoint.


----------



## sctxms (Sep 8, 2017)

What are your stats before ? what r they now what about BF% before and now? what about shreevenkatesh labs arethey any good


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 23, 2020)

Where and how is the best way to do bloods? If I order one of those tests online where you send back your blood or whatever, does that show in a national database like Casper?


----------

